# My wife and I disagree



## sseamen

Need some help here. My wife thinks the pic wih the aligator hide box brings out the colors in the pen, I think it distracts from the pen. I like the clear tube under it better. Any opinions will be welcome, even if you agree with her :biggrin:


----------



## keithlong

Well Steve, I have to agree with her.


----------



## ed4copies

You are undoubtedly correct. 

But, unless you have a very comfortable couch, the correct answer is:

_*"Yes, Dear!!"*_


----------



## renowb

You better agree with her!!!:biggrin: I think they both have their adavantages. Now is the box being sold with it or just a prop?


----------



## Whaler

I think the box distracts but the pen without the box is a little washed out, play with your exposure a bit and I think you can make it pop.


----------



## alphageek

Whaler said:


> I think the box distracts but the pen without the box is a little washed out, play with your exposure a bit and I think you can make it pop.



I agree... I think your colors are spot on in both pics, its that the box reduces the "high key" effect and thats why you think it pops more.


----------



## mrcook4570

If you want to show off just the pen, i.e. to other pen makers, then go with the first photo.  If you want to show the pen to a potential customer in hopes of making a sale, then go with the second photo but re-shoot and crop it to center and remove the date.


----------



## MatthewZS

I think you'll find a happy medium if you re-take your picture without the box, but with the pen in the same position and rotation as in the picture WITH the box


----------



## 76winger

Of the two, I lean towards the first one, with the clear acrylic because the pen is the highlight of the photo, but I still find the distortion of the acrylic a slight distraction. 

I would first ask myself "What is the purpose of the photo?" 

If your purpose is simply to show off the pen, then I would challenge you to try a third alternative, where you come up with a prop that's complementary in color and smaller than the pen so it doesn't take away from the attention that the pen deserves. 

If your purpose is to sell the pen, then I'd still apply the above thought, but then an extra photo of the pen with the box becomes a good idea if you're including the box with it in your offering. If you're not doing this, then I see the second photo as a good photo of the box and a pen prop showing what the box holds (in a selling perspective still). Also from a selling perspective, you wouldn't want the date on there, aging the product, especially if it didn't sell quickly.


----------



## azamiryou

Of the two, I like the box better - but it's not because it "brings out the color" or anything like that. I just find the almost-but-not-quite-there acrylic tube and the pen's cast shadow distracting in the first one. My brain wants to figure out what's going on rather than look at the pen.

Do you have anything else you could prop it up with?


----------



## vallealbert

I agree with her...


----------



## phillywood

Whaler said:


> I think the box distracts but the pen without the box is a little washed out, play with your exposure a bit and I think you can make it pop.


 
+1, I agree with this.


----------



## corian king

The box takes away from the pen!!
JIM


----------



## phillywood

ed4copies said:


> You are undoubtedly correct.
> 
> But, unless you have a very comfortable couch, the correct answer is:
> 
> _*"Yes, Dear!!"*_


Now, I listen to Ed, too, he is been married for along time. Aslo, try to get your wife to ehlp you figure out a better way to show the pen, unless you are offering the box with the pen.


----------



## jdmacdo

With the clear box, I noticed more of the dark dots in the pen.  It looks like some of the detail is masked with the alligator box behind it...

Either way, it is a nice looking pen


----------



## Vigil-Scouter

I have to agree with you.  The box is just too strong and overwhelming.  The clear prop photo actually does need some color in the back.  Like the other photo, the white background is just a little too harsh.  Just my opinion.  Take it or leave it.  Nice pen, by the way.

Rusty Helms


----------



## airrat

I always thought the correct response was.   NO dear that dress looks great on you!!!  then you duck and run for cover.


BTW pen looks great.  I think the camera has a harder time with the clear block.


----------



## robutacion

sseamen said:


> Need some help here. My wife thinks the pic wih the aligator hide box brings out the colors in the pen, I think it distracts from the pen. I like the clear tube under it better. Any opinions will be welcome, even if you agree with her :biggrin:



In normal circumstances, in a disagreement between husband and wife, I would keep as far away as possible from putting my nose in but, this is slightly different even tough can cost you the night or more in the "dogs house", if she knows you are doing this.  I can't imagine what will happen to you, if most people disagree with her but, I'm going to make things even worse by saying, both are right and wrong...!

The "reasons" for my comment are answered by other fellow members, previously and I think they are right...!

I reckon, you're in troubles...!

Good luck.

Cheers
George


----------



## gallianp

Box be gone


----------



## ctubbs

I find both photos have problems.  The brown box is very distracting.  It draws the eye and never lets it come back to the subject of the photo, the pen.  The pen alone has problems against the stark white background.  It appears to be floating while at the same time it cast a shadow while resting on a nebulas thing that is almost unseen but requires the eye to figure out just what it is.  A nice pastel blue or green background of possibly sateen or velvet would bring out the colors and texture of the pen which is what you are showing in the first place.  The lighting, focus and cropping is very good.  Now for the subtleties of the photo.  Great starting place.  Just my 2 cents worth.
Charles


----------



## Drstrangefart

I feel that they're about on even par. I use a blank white T-shirt folded up and lay it over something to make a prop. It lets me zoom in on the pen to fill the photo without distractions. On white pens I have to get a little more clever, but it works. Looks almost like the pen is the entire universe within the photo.


----------



## lorbay

Happy wife!! Happy life. Lol

Lin.


----------



## traderdon55

lorbay said:


> Happy wife!! Happy life. Lol
> 
> Lin.



There is the correct answer.


----------



## sseamen

*Thanks!*

I want to thank everyone for their insight and their perspacious comments. 
No one was hurt in this experiment. 

I built a light box and those were the first two shots we tried with it.  We learned a lot, just by experimenting and learned a lot more from the results of this post.  My wife collaborated fully in the pictures and the posting.  

To answer a recurring question:
A friend obtained some corian-like material from an aquaintance for me because I'm involved in the Freedom Pen project.  95% of the pens I make end up going to freedom pens.  I get donations of supplies as well as practice and experience and hopefully the soldiers get some nice pens.  The particular pen I used for these photos is going back to the original supplier of material as a thank you (hopefully this will cause him to kick in more material )

Once again, thanks to all for their contributions to our knowledge (and merriment)


----------



## phillywood

I forgot to see where you were form, however, the southern ladies are hospitable, and very lady like to respect their hubbies, but hopefully she let you sleep in the house and not outside since the weather was not that great around where you guys live. :biggrin: :tongue:
On the other hands, the pen looked nice. Now go make soem more and this time let your lady tell you how to put the pic. up for us. Thank you and good luck with the picks.


----------



## crabcreekind

i think it makes the center of attention on the box but the pen looks awesome


----------



## Fred

Lose the box, keep the stand.


----------

